# كيف أصنع جهاز يقوم بإرسال رسالة إلى الجوال في حال خروجه عن مجال الدائرة ...



## Fast Host (8 مارس 2007)

السام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

كيف أصنع جهاز يقوم بإرسال رسالة إلى الجوال أو يصدر صوت عندي في جهاز آخر
في في حال خروجه عن مجال الدائرة ...

للتوضيح أكثر ..

أريد عمل جهاز أمن للمنزل أو حتى للجوال أو المحفظة أو السيارة أي شيء 
مكون من قطعتين بحيث يكون:
الأول معلق داخل الجوال حتى ولو بشريط لاصق <قطعة صغيرة>
الثاني : يكون مثل جهاز الريموت يصدر صوت في حال ابتعاد القطعة التي بالجوال عنه بمسافة معينة مثلا 3 أمتار

هذه فكرة فقط ...

لو طورنا الفكرة كمان فقلنا أننا نستخدمها في المنزل بحيث نحمي خزنة النقود مثلا أو أي شيء في المنزل 
بمعنى أننا نضع في الغرفة جهاز بالكهرباء يغطي المنزل كله بمجال كهربي ، و نضع في كل شيء مهم مثلا خزنة النقود أو جوال أو جهاز كومبيوتر أو ..
لنفرض مثلا دخل حرامي وسرق الجوال من المنزل
في حين خروج اللص من الغرفة اللي فيها الجوال وفيها الجهاز اللي مشبك بالكهرباء :78: 
ينذر أصحاب المنزل بجرس انذار :67: 
ولو كمان أقدر أخليه يرسل رسالة على الجوال يخبر بأي غفة من الغرف حصلت السرقة يكون أفضل .. 
فيصحا أصحاب المنزل ويمسكوا باللص و يضربوه ضرب الحمير:5: :68: 

هذه هي فكرتي في الجهاز

اللي أبى أعرفه وش القطع المطلوب استخدامها لصنع جهاز مثل هذا ...

أنا أعرف أنه بإمكاني استخدام أشعة الانفراريد بحيث لو ابتعد الجوال يصدر الجهاز الاخر صوتا
لكن وش القطع اللي ممكن أستعملها​


----------



## king_ms (8 مارس 2007)

لو انته بمصر ممكن تروح بالقاهره_ بالتحرير_عند شارع باب اللوق_ النخيلي للاجهزه الالكترونيه
روح عنده ممكن يسويلك اي جهاز بأي طلب عندك ويعلمك كمان طريقة العمل وبعطيك كمان خريطه عن العمل لأي مشروع المحل ممتاز حتى انه فيله اجهزه للاتصالات والميكاترونيكس والاتصالات والعاملين فيه مهندسين متخرجين من جامعة عين شمس والقاهره بأعلى المستويات وشكرا


----------



## Fast Host (9 مارس 2007)

ألف شكر لك أخوي على هذه المساعدة

لكن للأسف أنا من السعودية

بعدين أنا أبي أعرف وش القطع المطلوبة و أنا راح أركبها

أجل وش فايدة القسم هذا ...
على كذا كل واحد يروح لمهندس و يخليه يسويله اللي يباه .. بعدين يروح فرحان يقول أنا سويته وهو مو عارف ولا شيء عنه 

أرجو أنك فهمت وش أبغى


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مارس 2007)

هذا الإسلوب معروف فى اجهزة منع السرقة فى المحلات حيث يوضع جسم صغير غالبا شريحة رنانه اسفل الجهاز المطلوب حمايته وبجوارة ملف من الجهاز الحساس
طالما الشريحة فى مجال الجهاز فهى تأخذ منه طاقة و تهتز وعند ابتعادها لا تأخذ وهنا يستشعر الجهاز هذا التغير فى الطاقة المسحوبة منه


----------



## Fast Host (10 مارس 2007)

تمام عليك أخوي إنت جبتها

أنا فعلا كنت فكرت بهذا الجهاز لكن اللي أنا أقصده أنه لو ابتعد الجوال عن مجال الجهاز يطلع صوت يعني عكس الطريقة هذه 

لأني لو كنت مثلا حاط الجوال <أقصد القطعة اللي داخل الجوال> في جيبي وانسرق على بعد متر واحد مثلا الجهاز الآخر ينذرني بصوت انذار حينها أعرف فين هو 

وبنفس الشيء في المنزل بمجرد خروج أي شيء من الغرفة <مجال الدائرة الكهربية> اللي فيها جهاز الاستشعار يطلع صوت في المنزل كله ويصير مثل جهاز الطافي في كل مكان فيه جرس وفي غرفة واحدة فقط <تكون أهم غرفة> يكون الجهاز مركب فيها

الفكرة شوي عبيطة لكن أنا برضوا راح أسويها إن شاء الله ..


----------



## ياسر_ele (10 مارس 2007)

اخوي فاست هوست
أعجبني كلامك يوم قلت انه انت اللي لازم تصلحه
صدقني ما راح يستفيد الشخص الا اذا صلح من نفسه وتعلم من نفسه
عندنا كثير طلاب الي يروح لمحل يخليه يصلح له مشروع تخرج واللي يخلي احد الطلاب يصلح له
والحصيلة = صفر
انت اذا رحت تشتغل في اي قطاع 
راح يطلبون منك انك تصلح لهم وتخترع لهم وتحاول تريحهم بافضل الوسائل واقلها تكلفة
تحياتي لك fast host
good luck


----------



## وحداتي برشلوني (14 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هدا السؤال الجميل وأنا مثلك أبغى أعرف ما هي القطع المستخدمة في مثل هدا الجهاز


----------



## الشبح المصرى (14 مارس 2007)

بس ساعتها هايكون الحرامى خارج المنزل اصلا


----------



## Fast Host (15 مارس 2007)

أخوي ياسر_ele 
ألف شكر لك على هذا الكلام الرائع و أكيد أنك فاهم الفرق بين لمن أنك تسوي الشيء بنفسك و إذا أحد سواه بدلا عنك 
حتى أنه إن سويته بنفسك راح تشعر بحلاوة العمل حتى لو كان بدائي أما إن أحد سواه لك ممكن أنك يومين وتنساه ..
------------------------
أخوي وحداتي برشلوني 
شكرا لك على المرور >>>>> أتمنى أنك إن عرفت القطع المستخدمة ما تقول ان فكرة العمل منك يا ريت تذكر اسم صاحب الفكرة >>>أنا<<< أو أنك تذكر اسم المنتدى العريق >>ملتقى المهندسين<<

----------
أخوي الشبح المصري 
لا حبيبي هذا لو كان في شقة أما أنا أتحدث لو كان في فلّة مثلا في هذا الوقت حارس الفلّة راح يستيقظ ويقابل الحرامي ويمسكه


----------



## xmidox2009 (22 يونيو 2009)

*xmidox2009*

:12:انا عندى الحل
فانت اذا ذهبت الى احد المولات الكبرى تجد الابواب المتحركة التى تفتح اوتو ماتيكيا بمجرد ان يقف شخص على قرب منها......فهذا الشخص يقطع دائرة الارسال والاستقبال الخاصة بالانفرا ريد وهى عبارة عن شعاع يخرج من احد طرفى الانفرا ريد ويستقبله الطرف الاخر.....فعندما يقطع تكتمل الدائرة فيفتح الباب....الان يمكننا اقتباس هذه الفكرة لكن بدلا من توصيل دائرة الانفرا ريد بالباب الالكترونى الخاص بالمول نوصله بجرس نضعه عند مدخل الغرفة التى بها الخزنة او الاشياء الهامة بحيث نضع احد طرفى الانفراريد على احد جانبى الباب والطرف الاخر على الجانب الاخر بحيث قبل ان يدخل اللص الى الغرفة يقطع شعاع الانفرا ريد...وبدلا من ان يفتح الباب (خاصة المول) يرن الجرس فيستيقظ اصحاب المنزل ويضربوه ضرب الحمار قبل ان يخرج من المنزل او يسرق شيئا.......ويمكن تطوير الفكرة بحيث تستخدم فى الجوال او الكومبيوتر وذلك بان يكون احد طرفى الانفرا فى الجهاز( طرف الارسال)ويكون عادة موجود فى الاجهزة الحديثة والاخر مثبت فى المنزل فاذا بعد الجهاز عن الطرف الاخر من الانفرا يضعف الشعاع حتى ينقطع وبذلك يرن الجرس ويكشف اللص
وشكرا...:77:


----------



## بورعى (14 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز هذا الجهاز احضرته من الامارات من السوق الصين فى دبى وبسمى سوق التنين وهو عباره عن جزئين يمكن ضبطه بلانذار بتقارب القطعتين بالمسافات التى يضبط عليها عن طريقمفتاح لضبط الحساسيه ويمكن ايضا ضبطه بالانذار اذا ابتعدت القطعتين عن بعضهما مع ضبطالحساسيع ايضا بالمسافه وانا عرفت من كلامك انك تريد ان تعمل الجهاز بنفسك طبعا شى جميل ولاكن يطلب منك بعض التدريب ولا تزعل من الاخ الذى نصحك بالذهاب الى النخيلى فى مصر اذهب وشوف وتعلم من المهندسين هناك او اى حد يديك معلومع صحيحه وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق اخيك عصام فرج مهندس كهرباء من مصر وشكرا


----------



## alsaneyousef (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*[ m o k t l e f ] جوالك انسرق تعال واسترجعه مع هذا البرنامج*

*إلى الذي لم يستطع التحميل من الرابط الاول يحمل من هذا الرابط لعيونكم....*​  http://rs216.rapidshare.com/files/72911543/VMS.Protection.V1.0.S60V2.SymbianOS.rar ​
​ 
جوالك مسروق؟! تعال بسرعه ​ 
​ 
 *برنامج خطير لاستعادة جوالك المسروق **VMS* *Protection V1.0*​ ​ 
*ايـه مثل ما شفتو العنوان .. تقدر تخرب على اللي سرق جوآآلك وتخليه مايتهنى به **.. *​ ​ 
*تعال شوف البرنامج **.. *​ ​ 
<img width="240" height="320">​ ​ 
*أفضل برنامج لحماية جوالك من السرقه ولاستعادته بعد السرقه **. *​ ​ 
*برنامج يجب أن يكون في كل جهاز **. *​ ​ 
*vms* *يمكن أن يخفي ويشفر الرسائل والأسماء والصور والفيديو الخ **… *​ ​ 
*اذا سرق جوالك يتيح لك هذا البرنامج خيار التجسس على نشاطات السارق ومالذي يفعله بجوالك فالبرنامج يرسل تقريرا مفصلا مثلا سجل المكالمات والرسائل المرسله والاسماء الجديده المضافه والأسماء المعدله *​ ​ 
*التقرير يرسل الى رقم جوال أنت تحدده من البرنامج مثلا رقم جوال أخوك أو زميلك أو أبوك **. *​ ​ 
*البرنامج يساعدك في استرجاع جهازك المسروق لكن الأهم هو انه يحمي محتويات جوالك من الأيدي العابثه سواء كانت هذه الملفات في ذاكرة الهاتف أو بطاقة الذاكره شاملة الصور ومقاطع الصوت والفيديو والرسائل والاسماء . حيث يتيح لك خيار تشفير المحتوى (يجب أن تكون حذرا في استخدام هذه الميزه وان لا تعبث بها كثيرا **) *​ ​ 
*البرنامج يبدأ في العمل في حالتين **: *​ ​ 
*تفصيل هذه النقطه بمثال **: *​ ​ 
*اذا وضعت رسالة الهجوم في البرنامج مثلا **“**naif**” **ثم حدثت سرقه لجهازك . فخذ اي جوال من اي شخص في الشارع وأرسل رساله قصيره مكتوب فيها امر الهجوم *​ ​ 
*“**naif**” **الى جوالك المسروق **. *​ ​ 
*عند وصول الرساله لجهازك البرنامج سيعمل تلقائيا على اظهار شاشه على سطح المكتب (طبعا هذه الشاشه تكون قد كتبت فيها مسبقا ما تريد **) *​ ​ 
*فمثلا ستظهر الشاشه مكتوب فيها التالي **: *​ ​ 
*الجوال مسروق الرجاء عدم التعامل مع اي حامل لهذا الجهاز والاتصال فورا بالرقم **… *​ ​ 
*وهذه الشاشه لن تذهب نهائيا حتى لو فرمت الجهاز مالم يتم ادخال رمز سري موضوع سابقا من قبل صاحب الجوال **. *​ ​ 
*كما أن هذه الشاشه يمكن ان تفعل فيها خيار التنبيه *​ ​ 
*هذه الشاشه قد تكون لها فائده أخرى أكبر و أشمل وهي في حال ضياع الجهاز منك فتضع شاشه مكتوب فيها مثلا *​ ​ 
*هذا الجوال ضائع الرجاء ممن يعثر عليه الاتصال على الرقم الخ *​ ​ 
*ميزه أخرى بالبرنامج : هو أن البرنامج ليس له أيقونه في القائمه ولا يظهر من ضمن البرامج يعني مختفي **. *​ ​ 
*اذا كيف أدخل على البرنامج ؟؟؟ *​ ​ 
*تدخل على البرنامج عن طريق ضغط مجموعه من الارقام أو الرموز (الرقم الأصلي 123456) لتظهر لك القائمه الرئيسه للبرنامج **. *​ ​ 
*طبعا تستطيع تغيير هذا الرقم الى اي رقم يناسبك **. *​ ​ 
*وهنا انصحكم نصيحه مجرب حاول ان تجعل الرقم السري للبرنامج مختلف عن أي رقم سري واضعه في جهازك مثل (رمز القفل -رمز المحفظه -رمز برنامج الحارس الذكي ) لان اذا كان الرقم السري متشابه فسيسبب لك مشكله بسيطه لانك مثلا عندما تريد فتح برنامج الحارس الذكي والرقم السري للحارس الذكي هو نفس رمز استدعاء البرنامج فسيظهر لك البرنامج ويجب ان تخرج منه لتعود مره اخرى لادخال الرمز لبرنامج الحارس الذكي **. *​ ​ 
*ميزه أخرى : البرنامج لا يستهلك من **ram* *شئ نهائيا فقط عند اعادة تشغيل الجهاز ليتأكد أن الشريحه الموجوده مصرح بها ثم يتوقف عن العمل الى ان يلحظ نشاطات غريبه على جهازك . طبعا البرنامج تلقائي العمل أي أنه لا يحتاج الى تشغيل كلما اعدت تشغيل جهازك **. *​ ​ 
*ميزه أخرى: لن يستطيع السارق مسح البرنامج أبدا .لأن البرنامج به خاصية **uninstall* *بمعنى انك لن تستطيع مسح البرنامج الا من من البرنامج نفسه وحيث أن السارق لا يعرف كيفية الدخول للبرنامج فسيقف مكتوف الأيدي عاجزا عن فعل أي شئ **. *​ ​ 
*ميزه أخرى وهي الأفضل **: *​ ​ 
*بعد ان يرسل لك البرنامج رقم الشريحه الجديده التي وضعها السارق في جهازك *​ ​ 
*تستطيع الاتصال على السارق من اي رقم تحدده سابقا مثل رقم أخوك وهنا الجهاز سيرد تلقائيا على المكالمه دون احساس السارق ويضعها على السبيكر مما قد يعطيك الفرصه للتجسس على السارق وهو يتحدث مع شخص أخر والتعرف عليه او على مكانه. وهذه الميزه يفضل استخدامها بعد سرقة جوالك مباشره . كما يمكن استخدام هذه الميزه للتحدث مع السارق **. *​ ​ 
<img width="351" height="133">​ ​ 
<img width="491" height="177">​ ​ 
<img width="438" height="141">​ ​ 
<img width="484" height="232">​ ​ 
<img width="423" height="210">​ ​ 
<img width="256" height="159">​ ​ 
<img width="350" height="220">​ ​ 
<img width="290" height="158">​ ​ 
*الأجهزة المتوافقـــه *​ ​ 
*NOKIA** : **E51,N95,N81,6121,6120,5700,N77,E90,E61i,E65,6110 Navigator*​ ​ 
*93**i,N76,6290,N75,E62,E50,5500,N73,N93,N92,N71,N80**, **E70,E61,E60,3250,N91*​ ​ 
*تحميل البرنــآمج من هـٌنــا *​ ​


----------

